# Active Users - Count



## Rich Parsons (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Kaith et al,

Who has the invisible spell up, or cloaking shields powered on?

Sometimes when you count the active members by hand that are online the number matches. Other times it is off by one. One less than the number posted by your counter.

Are you hiding from us?  

Just curious.

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2002)

Some folks surf the board on 'invisible'. I often do it myself.  

I was on here a few days ago and we had 5 folks cloaked.

No biggie.


----------

